# La boite Mail ne s'affiche plus



## MMoussier (18 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,
Je ne peux plus afficher ma boite Mail, dans la barre de menu, il y a bien Mail, ... mais aucune fenêtre ne s'ouvre et je ne peux plus quitter cette boite, le terme Quitter est en grisé et donc inaccessible, ce qui fait que je ne peux plus, non plus, éteindre l'ordi, une fenêtre s'affiche avec "Mail a bloqué la fermeture, pour recommencer, cliquer sur Quitter Mail, puis éteindre" ! Oui, mais je ne peux pas "Quitter", on tourne en rond !

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à débloquer cette situation ?
Merci d'avance
Michèle


----------



## Sly54 (18 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,

*alt* - *clic droit* sur l'icône de Mail dans le Dock pour faire apparaitre "_Forcer à quitter&#8230;_"
A voir si ça recommence.




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2014)

ou
 en revenant sur une autre appli ou finder 
menu pomme / forcer à quitter
ou
 au clavier
Command-Option-esc

ou
en cliquant eteindre redemarrer fermer session
une fenetre proposera de forcer à quitter ce qui empêche la manip de s'exécuter


----------

